

Tired of TSA body scans and groping?  Things you can do - jdp23
http://people.tribe.net/deborahp/blog/fa8faa5a-a355-4c5f-ad18-51a5424baa54

======
geophile
Dumb question: Suppose you opt out and get groped. What happens if you report
the incident to whatever police force has jurisdiction at the airport? (City
cops?)

~~~
lukeqsee
Most likely nothing: you opted for it.

~~~
geophile
I opted for a security check, not sexual assault.

~~~
lukeqsee
Unfortunately, for the TSA that is a security check. And you opted for a TSA
security check; they get to define the rules since they are the federal
government agency.

Though it would be interesting to see the outcome if you did report it.

~~~
jdp23
First of all while I am not a big fan of TSA, let's be fair to them: they've
got policies that strictly prohibit sexually assaulting travelers.

~~~
geophile
So if the TSA says groping your genitals is not sexual assault, then it isn't?

~~~
jdp23
fair point. what i should have said is ... "there are some behaviors that are
so extreme that they fall outside of the TSA's guidelines".

------
jgrahamc
I'm tired of HN stories about the TSA.

~~~
lukeqsee
Honest question: why?

~~~
davidw
Because it's not the proper forum for it. You have N sites on the internet
where you can talk about the TSA / tasers / politics / whatever to your
heart's content. Please stop spamming one of the few good sites about startups
and hacking with this stuff.

~~~
lukeqsee
Thanks for the answers (both davidw & jgrahamc). (I expected getting downvoted
out of existence.)

Points are totally understood and taken to heart. Thanks for clarifying.

------
jdp23
With links to incident report forms from EPIC and ACLU.

------
lukeqsee
A few more ways: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1898153>

------
wccrawford
Has anyone tried to insist on someone of the opposite gender for their
molestation?

I'd much rather have a girl grope me than a guy, but I have no idea if they'd
allow that.

But then, I have no idea if they'd allow it because I haven't taken a plane
flight since they started all the pointless rules. Security is okay, but these
pointless rules aren't helping at all, and I refuse to go through them.

------
jseliger
I've seen some of these stories, and I have one idea that might at least make
the TSA goons more uncomfortable than you, at least if you're male: _act like
you like it_. Say things to the guy doing it like, "Damn, girl, you have a
nice touch," or "I usually have to pay $200 for services like this, but you'll
do it free!"

Most people, especially guys, are extremely uncomfortable around gay guys. I'm
straight, but I have to do some flying in December and have thought about
doing this (in addition to the kinds of things listed). Has anyone tried
something similar?

~~~
bedris
This is the stupidest idea I've ever heard.

~~~
daeken
This is being upvoted? Really? This sort of completely negative, non-
constructive comment on HN bothers me a bit. If you dislike an idea, say why
you dislike it, don't just say "this is dumb", or words to that effect.

I don't agree with the idea either, but this is HN, not
Slashdot/Reddit/Digg/whatever.

